# Wahrheitstabelle im 2 Dimensionalem Array



## murphysx (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab die Aufgabe bekommen, eine Wahrheitstabelle in einem 2 dimensionalem Array zu erstellen. Nun dabei hab ich ein Problem, ich weiß wie man das Array erstellet und wie man es richtig ausgibt. Aber bein richtigen Füllen scheitert es. Ich habe es geschaft, das die erste Spalte richtig ist bzw. das wild Zerstreut einsen im Array stehen. Ich hab keine weitere Idee mehr wie ich das machen soll und google gibt auch nicht so wirklich darrauf eine Antwort.

der Code zum beschreiben für dien ersten fall ist: 
[JAVA=38] 		for(int i=0; i<anzahl2; i++){




			for(int j=0; j<table[anzahl].length; j++){


				if(i < (Math.pow(2, (anzahl-1))))
				{
					table_[j]=0;	
				}
				else{
					table[j]=1;
				}


				System.out.print(table[j] +" ");
			}
			System.out.print("\n");
		}
[/code]

und für den zweiten Fall
[JAVA=22]
for (int i = 0; i < eingabe; i++) {
				for (int j = 0; j < start1; j++) {  	
					for (int u = 0; u < start2; u++) {  
						if (j % 2 == 0) {				
							//System.out.print("0 ");
							tabelle[j]=0;
						} else {						
							//System.out.print("1 ");
							tabelle[j]=1;
						}

					}
				}
				start1 = start1 * 2;					
				start2 = start2 / 2;                   

				System.out.println("\n");
			}
[/code]

Danke, für eure Hilfe

murphysx_


----------



## XHelp (8. Mai 2011)

Wo ist denn nun jetzt dein Problem bzw. was genau willst du wissen?


----------



## murphysx (8. Mai 2011)

Mein Problem ist das richtige beschreiben des Arrays.
Also ich brauche eine Wahrheitstabelle die so aussieht:

A  B  
0  0
0  1
1  0
1  1

Nur halt, das die belibig groß ist. Die größe wird hat über eine Benutzereingabe gereglt.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mai 2011)

Gleiche Aufgabe wie http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/117650-fuellung-2-dim-arrays-intervallen.html ?


----------

